# 1968 Original Allen Compound Bow



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a very early Allen Compound Bow. Dated 5-5-8 on the underside of the limbs. Limb pair number 130. The limbs also have the “Patents Pending” stamp on the limb ends. This is the 2-tone wood riser composed of Hard Maple and Mahogany. The Aluminum side plates and green or white glass, laminated wood limbs are the earliest Allen Compound Bows made. This style riser would eventually become the Allen model 6703. The side plates would change from Aluminum to Phenolic. The bow cost $195 in 1968.
The options on the bow are exactly how an archer would have set up their recurve. Remember, this bow is a new concept. The only accessories available at this time would have been designed for the recurve bow. This Allen has the Hoyt “Flex” rest, clicker, “not sure the maker” and a “Range-O-Matic” sight with a built in range finder.
The bow parts were entirely made by Tom Jennings. Allen then assembled the bow and shipped it out.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Jennings also made his own version of the Compound Bow. The Jennings Compound sold for $295 in 1968. The Jennings Compound Bow had to appeal to the California archer while Allen the Missouri hunter. The early Jennings was made of Brazilian Rosewood. The picture below is of the two earliest Compound Bows made. Jennings on the left and Allen on right. I call them “Beauty and the Beast”.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Before and after restoration.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

bear-of-grayling said:


> Before and after restoration.
> View attachment 7431706


That looks incredible! Did you do the restoration?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I did the restoration. I have been restoring recurves and compounds for the past 15 or so years. Only compounds anymore. It’s a simple process. Very gradifying. Anyone looking for inside info, please email me.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

bear-of-grayling said:


> Yes, I did the restoration. I have been restoring recurves and compounds for the past 15 or so years. Only compounds anymore. It’s a simple process. Very gradifying. Anyone looking for inside info, please email me.


You have a lot of talent my friend!! You did an outstanding job. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you. You are very kind. I love saving history. This old relic could have easily ended up in a landfill.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

That would have been a shame. They look like they should be behind glass in a museum. I love history and good restorations. You knocked em out of the park. I have a couple old compounds I'd like to restore some day. An old Myles keller and an Indian (one more but can't remember). Just a ballpark... how much time do you think you have one of those? Do you have a contact for making cacles?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

This bow took approximately 12-15 hours to restore. I do not like to fill holes with filler. I just search for the correct accessory for the bow that also matches the holes. All bows cannot be made as new without the goodies. I think it makes them more interesting anyway. Cables can be difficult but a good archery shop can replace any cable. I buy the early bows for the parts like cables to keep them authentic. This bow has bare cables before cables were coated. Just a piece of shrink tube on each cable where they crossed.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

That is really great work. Thank you for sharing


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes sir. My pleasure. It only takes one restoration and you may be hooked. Those old Indians have a good look. You should take before pictures and do it. I’ll take everybody along on my next restoration job. Pictures and process from start to finish. It may take a while to find a bow. They’re out there but very scarce. Thanks again everyone for your interest.


----------



## Bharrell1 (Dec 24, 2018)

bear-of-grayling said:


> Jennings also made his own version of the Compound Bow. The Jennings Compound sold for $295 in 1968. The Jennings Compound Bow had to appeal to the California archer while Allen the Missouri hunter. The early Jennings was made of Brazilian Rosewood. The picture below is of the two earliest Compound Bows made. Jennings on the left and Allen on right. I call them “Beauty and the Beast”.
> View attachment 7432996


Technology has come a long way hasn’t it


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

i got to hold one of the original allan compounds that were first built. an old timer that runs an archery shop a few miles away grew up in the same town ( somewhere in southern missouri if i remember right) where they first started.


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Beautiful work man. Thanks for the history as well..


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a few early “Patents Pending” pre 1970 Jennings bench made Brazilian Rosewood bows in right and left hand. Thanks Dan


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you are looking for cables for the old S Hook bow send me a PM as I have quite a bit of it & also have the swedges for it.


----------

